# looking for some suggestions



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

I have 94 urs4 and am looking to put it up into the 350hp-400hp range. I was just curious as to what people had for setups or what is recommended for that range. Like what turbo, manifold, exhaust, injectors, coils, fuel pump, etc. Any input would be really appreciated.


----------



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

*Re: looking for some suggestions (halidtone)*

as well if anyone knew of where i could get my hands on a badgeless grille, not a kamei one, but one that looks like the stock grille or even honeycomb just with out the spot for the rings, I found one that mattig made but havent been able to find a place to buy one.


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

034efi.com


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rallyfreak202* »_034efi.com

X2


----------

